# Your Favorite Video Game



## battman (Oct 21, 2002)

I've had Madden 2003 for my PS2 for 2 weeks now, and have to say it's possibly the best video game ever created. The graphics are just outstanding- the cheerleaders look great too! I'm totally addicted. The commentaries by Madden, Al Michaels, & Melissa Stark make it so real. I could go on & on about the quality & FUN of this game, but I'm really interested in what games the rest of you enjoy. Video games only now- blind the guy with your flashlight isn't a video game yet (though I may have stumbled onto a good idea for EA, Capcom, & Tecmo).


----------



## Saaby (Oct 21, 2002)

Roller Coaster Tycoon, no contest. Havent played RCT 2 yet but I understand it's just RCT--only better.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 21, 2002)

And you guys will never know the joy of sitting in a darkened bowling alley on Saturday night ("moonlight bowling" they called it) pumping ten bucks into a space invaders or an asteroids. 

That was back when you actually DIALED a telephone. 

Geez, I remember my first pong game. About the size of a microwave oven, a ton of wires, and ONE game, NO SOUND. Oh the endless hours of merriment and awe playing an Atari (Buckets and Bombs or Tank). Then the epitome of technology, Donkey Kong and Mario. Then we felt the hand of Zeus grace us with SEGA!! 

But for myself, as much as things progress, as much as they change....I still see how they are always the same. (Boy, do I feel old)


----------



## rrtanton (Oct 21, 2002)

Hmmmmm. Well, there've been so many good ones, but my nostalgic memories take me back to the days of Star Control 2...ah, how I remember that. Best game ever (at least in my utterly biased opinion.) And if you dare to disagree, I will *dance* with you!

Enjoy the sauce!

rusty


----------



## SFR (Oct 21, 2002)

My friend lent me his GameCube not too long ago and I just played and played and played with "Star Wars Rogue Leader: Rogue Squadron 2".

Brought back memories of my favorite arcade game of all time: "Star Wars" (the original arcade game from 1983).

This was way back when Stars Wars was at its prime ("Return of the Jedi" just came out) and before any advanced 3D rendering technology was available (vector graphics never looked so good!).

http://www.yesterdayland.com/popopedia/shows/arcade/ag1138.php


----------



## webley445 (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah, like that old tank game. All green lines. Well time to pre-date all of you, does anyone remember those old submarine games. You'd look thru a periscope and press the fire button hoping to time your "torpedos" to hit the different vessels traveling at various speeds. And none of it digital, all analog and done with projectors and mirrors. 

I always wondered what it would be like with my generation. I can see a bunch of old farts sitting at the home in rocking chairs, playing a pac-man machine and listening to Pink Floyd.


----------



## Graham (Oct 21, 2002)

Ahh, yes. Sea Wolf. Battlezone..

Did anyone ever play the old B/W Red Baron game? Used to love that.

For those who are nostalgic for arcade games from 'the good old days', look no further than Mame..

Graham


----------



## TrevorNasko (Oct 21, 2002)

PerfectDark - no contest.Yet.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 21, 2002)

Dig Dug!!!

Of all the "older" video games, this was my favorite! I was in college at the time, and a friend of mine and I could play for 29 levels at least, on ONE MAN, and we knew all of the patterns to drop one rock, on all the dragons and fiquars at once, getting a HUGE bonus.

Such a stupid setup. You were a "digger" and you dig dirt, and there were fiquars and dragons that chased you though the dirt and paths. There were pockets of space, but it was mostly dirt. As you digged, the dirt turned into a clear path in back of you. The dragons could not breath fire on you unless they were in a free space. Also there were rocks, and you could tunnel up from beneath, to a suspended rock, and as the dragons and fiquars chased you, you would move left or right, and the rock would fall, after a short delay, and if you timed it just right, you would squish all the dragone and fiquars with that one rock.

Sounds dumb, but you have to play it, and have to watch someone good to get "into" it!

Once my friend and I played for 10 hours on a saturday, on TWO DOLLARS TOTAL! That's 8 quarters!

Astroids was (and is) fun too! I have it on my laptop right now! the little space ship shooting rocks and ships.

You talk about flashoholics, I am a "reformed" video-holic! I have been "fixin't" build me a gaming PC for the last 3 yesrs now, but have not done it yet, partly because I never have the money just laying around, and partly because I would be on that thing for days and nights on end playing.

I remember when DOOM first came out.I didn't have a pc powerful enought at home, so I would stay at work until midnight playing DOOM!

One time, I was taking a network class at work, and the class was thurs-fri and Sat. We were all a little upset that we had to come into work on a Sat. We had "state of the art" 90 MHz pentium computers in the classroom back then, and they were all networked together. Well, the Sat class ended around 2 pm, and someone mentioned DOOM, and we started talking about the network mode, and we all realised that we were DOOM fanatics, and we had some of the fastest PC's in the world and a state of the art Novell Network at our fingertips, and we had 2 or 3, FOUR MAN sessions of Networked DOOM going. That had to be 1992 or 1993. That was an incredible day!


----------



## webley445 (Oct 21, 2002)

HoloGraham,
where in Japan are you? My mother is nipponese and lives in Kobe. Used to visit there during summer vacations when I was a kid. It's where I first saw space invaders, before it hit the states. 
LOVED Red Baron. So many games are starting to pop into my head now, Excite Bike, Defender...
Two Sega Genesis games come to mind, Dune and Road Rash.


----------



## Graham (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm in Tokyo. But I wasn't here when I was playing Red Baron. That was back in Brisbane, Australia (where I'm from..)

Oooh yeah. Defender. Now *there's* a classic.

And Spy Hunter - loved that one too, with the cool Peter Gunn music..

Graham


----------



## webley445 (Oct 21, 2002)

Missle command dude, totally awesome. Broke well over a million once and just walked away because I was tired of playing. I have a Playstation (1) and got this classics disks that has Dig Dug, Galaga, Ms. Pac Man, and Pole Position on it. I remember this one game where you had to run thru a maze with robots shooting at you. You could shoot back and the robots would say in that old 80's vocoder voice "Stop the humanoid, stop the intruder". Can't think of the name.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Bud--I have DigDug Lite on my graphing calculator--in fact I played it just today. (I was done with the test)

As far as classic games go I've played a select few in person, and many more with the arcade machine emulator MAME. I also have (It's at my brothers house...10 minute drive) access to a classic Nintendo. Nothing like a session of Super Mario Brothers



sure you don't have to plug in quarters but you DO have to pass it in 1 sitting...

On the subject on Classic Nintendo--anyone remember the few games that DID allow you to save via old old memory that required lithium batteries? Classic


----------



## Graham (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by webley445:
> *I remember this one game where you had to run thru a maze with robots shooting at you. You could shoot back and the robots would say in that old 80's vocoder voice "Stop the humanoid, stop the intruder". Can't think of the name.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ahh. Berzerk, I'd say. With the bouncing head that came along if you took too much time..

Graham


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 21, 2002)

Saaby,

Good to hear that dig dug is still around!

OH, and remember ATARI PONG!

Man, that was so cool in it's day!

I think that there should ALWAYS be simple games. Nothing is wrong with 1024x1280 graphics, with real time movement, and almost "live" looking graphics, but, man, sometimes I just want something to aim and shoot!


----------



## Bad Influence (Oct 22, 2002)

How about an entire series of games? Ultima I thru Ultima IX.

I have never seen an RPG that could match this level of immersion with such simplistic graphics and sound (Ultima II thru VI anyways).

Look it up online. Ultima IV is freeware now, and it's considered one of the BEST RPGs of all time.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked Ultima 8, but some of my favorites are Contra, Duck Hunt, ExciteBike, Kid Chameleon, Raiden II, Tekken2 - Tekken4, Dune 2, Jagged Alliance, Wolfenstein 3D, 007, and the newer Agent Under Fire. Command and Conquer Red Alert 2, and Counterstrike is my current favorite game. Not only do you get to kill people on the net. You always have a flashlight! Just hit the F key and you got your ( most likely ) Surefire turned on ready for low light CQB!


----------



## Brotherscrim (Oct 22, 2002)

Metal Gear Solid & MGS-2; I couldn't tell you how many hours I've clocked in on those 2 games. Any Final Fantasy game before FFVII. Chrono Trigger.

As for a rather new game - I bought Robotech: Battlecry (I think that's the name) and it's tremendous. The graphics are beautiful, the game play is solid, and they actually got the original voice cast from the cartoon to do the voices in the game.

--Scrimmy


----------



## webley445 (Oct 22, 2002)

I used to rage on Chopper Strike on Sega.


----------



## Tree (Oct 22, 2002)

I spent hours and hours playing Quake II until I finished it. Then I went out and bought all the expantion packs and finished them also.

Once I get into a game on my computer I play it soooooo much I usually am burnt on it by the time I finish the game.

Joust was always fun at the arcade, and Galaxia.

There are alot of places on the web to play those classic games for free. Like Space Invaders  , Asteroids,  and a bunch more here.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 22, 2002)

PC: PSI 5 Trading Company. Accolade (The company) was a breakaway from Activision, and for a while, had the BEST games of anyone for the C64.

Red Storm Rising was great too.

Or.. What about MULE? Best, and I mean BEST multi player game on the planet.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 22, 2002)

The FF that came out on the first Sega CD is what got me hooked on RPG's. Me and my buddies would get off on Sega's Dune, fore runner of C&C.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 23, 2002)

Joust! Another fun older video game!


----------



## WhiteAsSnow (Oct 23, 2002)

This will probably generate a mumble or two from any FPS gamers out there, but:

The MYST series, including Myst, Riven, Myst III, and soon to come MystOnline (Codename Mudpie).


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 23, 2002)

Carmageddon 2 on PC, so long as you could calibrate your steering wheel corectly.

a close second is HALO on xbox, it really a sweet game


----------



## mikep (Oct 23, 2002)

I have to agree with SFR, there was something really excellent about the original Star Wars arcade game, with vector graphics. I still haven't been able to throw away my Apple IIe, much to the chagrin of my wife, since I feel like someday I will want to show the kids Ultima III, or Autoduel. 

Currently I like to play Point Blank on my PS1- it's a shooting gallery game, and I like the fact that you calibrate the light gun so you actually use the sites- they claim it has one pixel precision.


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 23, 2002)

Anybody remember Asteroids & Zaxxon?

Besides PacMan, those were my faves back in the day........(I'm 42 now and play with much more dangerous things than video games)


----------



## x-ray (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone remember this :







The Vectrex video game system, I've still got one somewhere in the attic


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Oct 23, 2002)

OMG! That Vectrex sure brings back memories. One of my favorite games is Shinobi in the arcades. Strider is also another one. As far as home games? The last ninja or beach head on the commodore 64.

Shelb


----------



## mikep (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a friend who still has his Vectrex, and he even used to have the 3D "mask" attachment for it. I think it was the same principle as the 3D Imax movies, where the left and right eye images alternate, but the vectrex version had a 'shutter wheel' thingy instead of the modern LCD eyepieces.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 23, 2002)

I still have a Commodore 64 Like NIB w/ the tape storage and a joystick (I really hated that thing).


----------



## Banshee (Oct 23, 2002)

Ah yes...My first console:





thence came Atari 2600, Atari 5200, The Radio Shack TRS80, Commodore 64, Vectrex, Sega Genesis, 
Sega 64 addon module (DOOM), Playstation, PS2

Guess its time to maybe clean off the dust on some of these classics


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 23, 2002)

Let me add Mechwarrior 2 to my list


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 23, 2002)

One of my all tmie favorite game would be Street Fighter II from Super Nintendo. Now that game rocks IMO! 

ZEPH


----------



## SFR (Oct 23, 2002)

I have Star Trek: Armada I and II on my laptop. I love zooming in in 3-D mode to watch starships being built in the shipyard, separating my Galaxy class ships into saucer sections, and playing as other races, especially as the Borg with its "tactical fusion cube" -- 8 Borg cubes fused into 1 massive cube!

Ah, the old Commodore 64. I bought only 2 games when I had one (Karateka and Realm of Impossibility). But I had hundreds more copied from my friends. Copy protection couldn't stand a chance against Fast Hack'em and Icepick.

You could even program it with near-high quality games and applications that were published in books and magazines. I spent many an hour typing in programs from "Compute", "Compute's Gazette", "K-Power", "Family Computing", and "Ahoy" magazines. Peeks, pokes, gosubs, CHR$ and SYS49152 hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2002)

I was kind of partial to Missile Command way back when. Also thought Quake and Quake II were pretty fun; did a "level" a night just to unwind from work.
Kirk


----------



## Ted T (Oct 23, 2002)

My kids got me Max Payne for X-Mas last year. It's my favorite so far. Amazing graphics and great game play.
Ted


----------



## webley445 (Oct 23, 2002)

Another aspect that was fun is playing newer versions of games that incorporated more options. For example fighting games. Remember how excited you were when you played that new version that had new moves. Or the first time you tried the game that you could pick up a lead pipe and beat someone with it? I remember how everyone flipped over the first Mortal Combat games, and all the hullabaloo that was raised by "concerned parents" over all the violence.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Ted,

You should try Hitman as well. The original is really cool. Also, I think they just released Hitman 2 for the P.C. and for Xbox.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 24, 2002)

Realm of Impossibility was one of THE most underrated 2 player games on the planet.

I should download a C64 emulator and play it again.

Other great 2 player games:

Eliminator (arcade)
Ripoff (arcade)


----------



## Bad Influence (Oct 25, 2002)

Well, the Ultimas were my favs, but as for some of the other greats....

Castlevania SoTN for Playstation
Final Fantasy II, III,VII, IX & X
Street Fighter II or Alpha series

Metal Gear Solid I & II although the first one had a better plot, the second trounced it in the visuals dept.

Tony Hawk 3 for PS2
Super Metroid for SNES
Zelda I, the SNES Zelda, and first N64 Zelda

Oh, can't forget Phantasy Star II on Genesis.

Played the hell out of Quake I II & III along with UT.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 25, 2002)

Re: STar Wars in the arcade:

there was a sequel: the Empire Strikes Back: Vectors, you fight against walkers, probes, asteroid field and more.

It's on MAME


----------



## Bad Influence (Oct 25, 2002)

Although I don't know WHY or HOW I know this, but the Empire Strikes Back arcade game was simply a board upgrade to the original Star Wars game with all the decals to change the cabinet.

And yes, Star Wars freakin' rocked, but I think Street Fighter II was the #1 quarter theif for me...... damn, I must've spent close to $200 in quarters on that game, and then bought the SNES one for $60 the day it came out.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 25, 2002)

Yup. Empire was a conversion, but many were not converted, as Empire was not as good a game.

And don't get me started on "RETURN OF THE JEDI!"

Other forgotten, but brilliant Arcade games:

MAJOR HAVOC

QUAANTUM

I ROBOT

Pengo

Crazy Climber.

All available on Mame.

Oh yeah. Elevator Action


----------



## axolotls (Oct 25, 2002)

I remember someone making a MAME cabinet. It looked so cool.

Shouldn't be too hard. Just a cabinet, a computer, corresponding screen. Could get all technical and add coin slots etc.

But, you could feasibly have 5,000 original arcade games in one spot.

Strangely enough, I always wind up playing the oldies like galaxian, super moon cresta... etc


----------



## SFR (Oct 25, 2002)

Dragon's Lair (1983) -- this game was lightyears ahead of it's time ...


----------



## Saaby (Oct 25, 2002)

Don't forget Zero Wing...All your base are belong to us...


----------



## Tree (Oct 25, 2002)

All your base are belong to us is a classic. So is All your Smurf are belong to us.


----------



## Bad Influence (Oct 26, 2002)

hehe. I have the All your base T-shirt.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 28, 2002)

PANGO!

Another one I forgot! The break the ice cube game with a penguin!


----------

